# ready to harvest? picture



## cherryoh (Jun 28, 2008)

hello, is this ready to harvest, I've read  all the info on harvesting but I still cant tell   I harvested some from top in case it was ready but want to be sure for the rest. 

PS I tried some of the ones harvested and partially dried (pictured left, same plant as right photo), I didn't feel ANYTHING, it looks ready but i couldn't feel any effects


----------



## cherryoh (Jun 28, 2008)

ps


----------



## Roken (Jun 28, 2008)

Wassup cherryoh,
                         Its hard to say, the lpant in the picture looks like it could be another week or 2 as the hairs are just starting to turn brown at the tips.  Although the finished stuff look's alright, and you say there are no affects?  I dont know why this would be, unless the trichomes didnt develop all the way, do you have a microscope to look at the trichomes with?  see if they are cloudy or clear?  is there any taste to your dried product?  Peace and Love!!
Roken.


----------



## cherryoh (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks for info.  i don't have a microscope but i definitely didn't feel any effects. could i have smoked it too soon?  i smoked it about 3 days after harvest


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Jun 28, 2008)

How did u dry it? If u used direct heat u might've evaporated the THC from the plant!


----------



## cherryoh (Jun 28, 2008)

i smoked it, like always, don't know how else to take it. i didn't feel nothing, tried a few times.


----------



## Roken (Jun 28, 2008)

Was it completely dried at the time?  3 days seems too soon unless its 100f where your at.  See the bud has to dry out properly and slowley, this slow dry converts the gases inside the bud into phsycoactive chemicals, thc isnt as strong when its wet, it has to convert as it does in the dry process. Usualy about a week of drying will give you a good enough sample to make a judgment.  Peace and Love!!!!
Roken.


----------



## cherryoh (Jun 28, 2008)

i see! so then it's normal not to get any effect from something that has not been dried completely. (sorry I'm totally new to herbs) I'm afraid I harvested too soon and that's why i cant feel nothing. I will wait few more days. 

thanks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello Cherry 

What has happened here is you cut it way too early, ive looked at your pics magnified and the trichomes are still developing, they are clear with few cloudy, that is the reason you felt nothing, you had at least 3 more weeks to wait, a lot of us sample buds and use a quick dry method, it WILL get you stoned if the trichomes are mature, how much of the plant did you cut off?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah that ^^^^  would also lke to add that when takng samples  I read they should be take from lower part of plant..also you will want to buy a micro scope..I baught mine at Radio Shack $12  American money..That s the only way to realy know when shes ready..IMO..But Give her a week or two..and buy a micro..or take pics and have HIE magnify your pics to look at trichs..that guy is awesome..dont know how he does it..some day I will learn..but right now to busy learnng to grow marijuana...Thanks for shareing with us and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## cherryoh (Jul 2, 2008)

oh no! I was so afraid to miss that window of potency that I harvest sooo early. I harvested most of the plant 

I've called every store for a 30x magnifer, no one has it. 

are my dried herbs no good now?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 2, 2008)

hi cherry the buds look swell but you didnt mention what your personal weeds needs are regarding potency.

i would say  the other plants need lots more weeks yet imo

pkj


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2008)

How many weeks did you flower it?  It looks like it was way too early to me also.  There aren't even a while lot of trichs evident in the close up picture.

You can also use a 60-100x microscope.  Radio Shack always has them.  They are sometimes called field microscopes.


----------



## thc is good for me (Jul 3, 2008)

cherryoh said:
			
		

> thanks for info. i don't have a microscope but i definitely didn't feel any effects. could i have smoked it too soon? i smoked it about 3 days after harvest


 
on my first harvest i noticed if you try to smoke your buds only a few days after there cut there are less stoney effects than if they where dried properly.


----------



## Albrecht (Jul 3, 2008)

cherryoh said:
			
		

> are my dried herbs no good now?



Obviously, if they don't get you high.  That's tough man, but just take it as a lesson learned.  Next time you'll know better than to harvest too early.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 3, 2008)

if you live in the states then you can get a hand held microscope for around 12-13 dollars.. at radio shack.....


----------



## cherryoh (Jul 4, 2008)

yes, thanks to all those who recommended the radio shack microscope. I just got one. :fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2008)

cherryoh said:
			
		

> yes, thanks to all those who recommended the radio shack microscope. I just got one. :fly:


 
Good 4U..now may I say practice by takeing a small nig from lower of plant and place it on white plain paper and this will help if hands shake like mine..Hope this helps and I like my trichs 50/50 cloud/amber..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jul 4, 2008)

Glad you found your scope and hope it helps with your future projects


----------



## 4herbs (Jul 7, 2008)

maybe it is not a problem in the harvest but in the plant!I have seen people that was growing beatifull plants butwhen they smoked them they didnt had any effects!What strain is she and where did you got your seeds???


----------

